# SSN now that SSA offices are closed



## forbizon (Mar 27, 2020)

Hello!

I just arrived a few days ago on an L1 visa, and I am supposed to get a Social Security Number soon. I have already started working.

The normal procedure, according to the SSA website, is to show up in person to apply for one. Now that all offices are closed due to Covid-19, what am I supposed to do? Anyone else on the same situation?

Thank you.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Did you look here?

https://www.ssa.gov/coronavirus/

How can I get a new or replacement Social Security number card?
Created: March 18, 2020

New Card Requests: We will continue to process new card requests through our automated processes for Enumeration at Birth, Enumeration at Entry, and Enumeration beyond Entry.


----------



## forbizon (Mar 27, 2020)

Moulard said:


> Did you look here?
> 
> https://www.ssa.gov/coronavirus/
> 
> ...


Yes, I did look at this page. As you can see, those only cover automated processes and not aliens that are supposed to show up at the office to get a new number. “Enumeration at Entry” and “ Enumeration beyond Entry” does not apply for blanket L1s like mine.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Sorry yes, I forgot enumeration on entry was only for immigrant visas.

The only thing I can suggest is contacting the National 1800 number for advice.


----------



## imnotacrazycatladyiswear (Mar 31, 2020)

Did you figure out what needs to be done to get SSN? I'm in the similar boat - started working on TN status. By the time I was able to go to SSA office, they were closed. I called the office and was told I would need to mail in my passport and other original documents, which I'm not very comfortable with. Would like to know if there's another way. Please share what you've found! Thanks!


----------



## imnotacrazycatladyiswear (Mar 31, 2020)

forbizon said:


> Yes, I did look at this page. As you can see, those only cover automated processes and not aliens that are supposed to show up at the office to get a new number. “Enumeration at Entry” and “ Enumeration beyond Entry” does not apply for blanket L1s like mine.


I'm in the same boat! I'm here on TN status.
I called SSA office and was told to mail in the form along with my passport and necessary original documents. But I'm not comfortable mailing in my passport. Would like to know if there are alternatives to this. Please share if you've found a way!


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah... I wouldn't want to send anything in that I couldn't afford to never get back.

Perhaps they will accept a certified copy as an alternative to the original?


----------



## imnotacrazycatladyiswear (Mar 31, 2020)

Moulard said:


> Yeah... I wouldn't want to send anything in that I couldn't afford to never get back.
> 
> Perhaps they will accept a certified copy as an alternative to the original?


Thanks for the suggestion but SSA specifically states on the website that only original documents will be accepted. Not even certified or notarized documents...


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

You might actually have to speak to a real human to find out if they have an interim policy or process in place, or are planning to create one.

If no one asks, then they won't ever realize there is a need.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at SSA's Covid page: https://www.ssa.gov/coronavirus/

Especially the question on whether SSA will extend deadlines. (Basically, yes they will.) What you could do to "save" yourself a place in line when things open back up would be to send in your paperwork, but substituting copies for vital documents like your passport. Add a short cover letter explaining that given the uncertainty about how long things will be shut down, you are enclosing copies, with the understanding that you will provide the originals for your eventual appointment. 

It can't hurt - and it might save you a place in the queue. (Keep copies of forms and anything else you send them.)


----------



## imnotacrazycatladyiswear (Mar 31, 2020)

After being on hold for 2+ hours and speaking with 2 different SSA representatives, there's only one way to get SSN right now.
Mail in original documents and the SS-5 form via mail. The documents will be mailed back to you when they're done with them and the SSN card will also be mailed to you in about 2 weeks. They will not accept copies, they will not give you SSN over the phone - the only way is to wait for the card to arrive after you apply via mail.


----------

